# UFC 175: Weidman V. Machida, Rousey V. Davis



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2014)

There haven't been a lot of women's fights so I can't really judge on whether Rousey even has a chance of being knocked off.

Haven't looked much at the undercard, but I'm taking Weidman over Machida.  Looking at it, the undercard doesn't seem too underwhelming, especially with Faber being the last of the free fights.  Also Uriah Hall up there.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 3, 2014)

I believe Rousey is fighting Alexis Davis and not Carano.  I'd like to see Davis do well but I haven't seen enough of her fights to say.  

I'm going with Weidman over Machida as I don't think Machida's distance game will be enough. Machida's style can be really beautiful to watch or bore me to death. When he isn't aggressive with his counters, it makes for a slow fight.

I think Faber beats up Caceres fairly easily.  However, anytime I say that I end up eating my words.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 4, 2014)

I think Machida over Weidman, but that guy has surprised me twice before.  Don't think Caceres has the power or experience to go against Faber.  If Uriah Hall really has his mind right he's going to be next to unstoppable, really look forward to that fight.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 4, 2014)

Uriah Hall fight of the night, 'upset' pick w Machida, and Rousey is in fact fighting Alexa Davis. Davis has exactly zero to scare Rousey with. Rousey wins and continues to be a dick no one likes anymore.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah screwed up on that title...


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 4, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah screwed up on that title...


Fixed.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2014)

Tripple R  wants my babies...end of story.

Easy win for her and Uriah.....:-"


----------



## Centermass (Jul 6, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Rousey is in fact fighting Alexa Davis. Davis has exactly zero to scare Rousey with. Rousey wins and continues to be a dick no one likes anymore.



Yep. In 16 seconds no less. Head to head, then a knee, judo flip (Hip toss) and the pummeling begins......better watch it quick before YT knocks it down. :-"


----------



## Centermass (Jul 6, 2014)

Weidman over Machida by decision. 

Urijah Faber over Alex Caceres by submission Round 3. 

Uriah Hall over Thiago Santos by decision.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 6, 2014)

I pretty much maxxed out the most TV I could ever watch in one weekend...

4 x WORLD CUP matches, 3 UFC fights, and some NASCAR left turns.

Plus I grilled out 4 times and had #^ beers.....

Is this heaven?!?!?!?!

:-"


----------

